# Боли в руках, ногах, шее, мышечная слабость



## Natali223 (12 Сен 2021)

Добрый день . Месяц болела тяжелым бронхитом с  обструкцией  , в конце лечения назначили массаж грудного отдела на отток . Выдержала только 3 процедуры , так как было безумно больно в процессе массажа , и после до спины  не возможно было дотронутся.  +  появились такие симптомы как боль при нагрузках в плечах , обоих руках и в обоих ногах в бедрах , до колена  .Между лопатками и в шейном отделе  онемение, мурашки  .Массажист утверждвет что массаж не мог спровоцировать это .  Два дня назад начали неметь руки , появилась мышечная слабость .  Сложно подниматься по лестнице , завязывать себе волосы , ребёнка тяжело брать на руки … На обследование запись только к концу недели . Скажите пожалуйста мог спровоцировать массаж ? Или это просто совпадение , начиталась в интернете про болезнь БАС , спать не могу спокойно ((


----------



## La murr (12 Сен 2021)

@Natali223, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Сен 2021)

Natali223 написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста мог спровоцировать массаж ? Или это просто совпадение , начиталась в интернете про болезнь БАС , спать не могу спокойно ((


Для массажа не характерно такое обострение. Мышцы могут поболеть местно. Инфекция на коже.
А тут разворачивается все сразу.
На БАС не тянете.
И мышцы пройдут.
Пока примите обезболивающее, примените аппликатор, мази.
Пройдет.


----------



## Natali223 (13 Сен 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое за ответ ! Принимаю найз , нимид , растирала фастум гелем , траумелем , ванны с солью , даже в сауне  грела мышцы пью  также нейристон, и  ад +  бифрен .Улучшений нет,  только ухудшения, ночью от онемения даже стала просыпаться , очень это пугает, руки сводит , потом тяжело сильно сжать кулак , покалывание в руке . Если не массаж , что же тогда могло спровоцировать это ? Ведь до него меня кроме кашля остаточного вообще ничего не беспокоила , я даже представить не могла , что могут быть такие симптомы.


----------



## AIR (13 Сен 2021)

Natali223 написал(а):


> .Массажист утверждвет что массаж не мог спровоцировать это .


Да, такой массаж не мог вызвать это, зато мог вызвать раздражение симпатического ганглия (симпатоганглиопатию)...



Natali223 написал(а):


> Принимаю найз , нимид , растирала фастум гелем , траумелем , ванны с солью , даже в сауне грела мышцы пью также нейристон, и ад + бифрен .Улучшений нет, только ухудшения, ночью от онемения даже стала просыпаться , очень это пугает, руки сводит , потом тяжело сильно сжать кулак , покалывание в руке


А вот это всё уже результат раздражения симпатического ганглия подобным массажем.


----------



## Natali223 (13 Сен 2021)

@AIR, спасибо за ответ . Скажите пожалуйста а как это проверить ? Мрт покажет ? Или нужно какие то дополнительные обследования ?


----------



## AIR (13 Сен 2021)

Natali223 написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста а как это проверить ? Мрт покажет ? Или нужно какие то дополнительные обследования ?


Осмотр невролога с разбором жалоб и клинических проявлений.. Разумеется,  специалист должен быть знаком с симпатоганглиопатией..


----------



## Elka66 (13 Сен 2021)

Энмг игольчатая,дискремент тест для исключения миастении,входит в исследование энмг,МРТ шейного отдела и головного мозга,невролог,специалист по нервномышечным заболеваниям


----------



## Natali223 (13 Сен 2021)

@Elka66, спасибо , буду обследоваться !! Специалиста по нервномышечным  заболеваниям у нас в городе нет к сожалению (к неврологу записана , жду приема и направления на МРТ и Энмг попрошу).

Если  делать еще и позвоночник , что лучше КТ или мрт ?


----------



## Elka66 (13 Сен 2021)

С диагностической точки зрения как КТ, так и МРТ дает достойные возможности визуализации любого отдела позвоночника. Считается, что МРТ позвоночника превосходит компьютерную томографию по зоне покрытия. На МР-сканировании позвоночника будут видны и твердые, и мягкие структуры спины. Также она предлагает диагностам больший тканевой контраст, а значит четкость изображения мышц, сухожилий, спинного мозга, хрящей, нервных окончаний будет выше. У МР - томографа в арсенале есть возможности сканирования по большому числу плоскостей, и МРТ лучше покажет такие состояния, как грыжи, дегенеративные изменения в позвоночнике (спондилез, остеохондроз, протрузии). Только на МРТ снимках невролог сможет увидеть снижение высоты диска, выбухание ядра межпозвоночного диска, просвет канала с компрессией субарахноидального пространства и компрессию корешков нерва.


----------



## AIR (13 Сен 2021)

Elka66 написал(а):


> Энмг игольчатая,дискремент тест для исключения миастении,входит в исследование энмг,МРТ шейного отдела и головного мозга


Может для начала что нибудь попроще и значительно подешевле и то, что чаще всего встречается.  🤔    То есть осмотр специалиста.  
А вот когда уже доктор понимает, что ничего не понимает и к тому у пациентки денег "куры не клюют" то тогда уже:



Elka66 написал(а):


> С диагностической точки зрения как КТ, так и МРТ дает достойные возможности визуализации любого отдела позвоночника. Считается, что МРТ позвоночника превосходит компьютерную томографию по зоне покрытия. На МР-сканировании позвоночника будут видны и твердые, и мягкие структуры спины. Также она предлагает диагностам больший тканевой контраст, а значит четкость изображения мышц, сухожилий, спинного мозга, хрящей, нервных окончаний будет выше. У МР - томографа в арсенале есть возможности сканирования по большому числу плоскостей, и МРТ лучше покажет такие состояния, как грыжи, дегенеративные изменения в позвоночнике (спондилез, остеохондроз, протрузии). Только на МРТ снимках невролог сможет увидеть снижение высоты диска, выбухание ядра межпозвоночного диска, просвет канала с компрессией субарахноидального пространства и компрессию корешков нерва.


Если к тому же доктор "жертва ЕГЭ" и сам думает с трудом.


----------



## Natali223 (13 Сен 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Если к тому же доктор "жертва ЕГЭ" и сам думает с трудом.


А что значит ЕГЭ ?😊


----------



## AIR (13 Сен 2021)

Natali223 написал(а):


> А что значит ЕГЭ ?😊


Это должна молодёжь знать.
Я школу заканчивал в 1976 году... тогда ещё экзамены не "угадайками" сдавали. 🤪


----------



## Natali223 (14 Сен 2021)

Natali223 написал(а):


> А что значит ЕГЭ ?😊


Конечно, начну именно с осмотра невролога.


----------



## Natali223 (14 Сен 2021)

Добрый вечер ! Была на консультации у невролога , выслушал мои жалобы , понажимал на позвоночник , в одно месте сильно хрустнуло и заболело . Молоточком постучал , вытянутыми руками до носа  дотронутся и на этом все . Поставил диагноз остеохондроз позвоночника в острой стадии и + Всд  . Выписал мазь , еглонил уколы , нимид  ну и конечно посоветовал легкий антидепрессант ! Говорит массаж мог спровоцировать обострение этого хондроза . Сама настояла что  бы выписал мне направление на мрт , говорит что мне не нужно и так все ясно  . Спросила за Електронейромиографию,  также говорит не нужно . Спросила у него может ли это быть РС или БАС говорит и близко нет . А как можно это утверждать только основываясь на жалобы и осмотр . Может нужно искать другого невролога  ?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (15 Сен 2021)

Natali223 написал(а):


> Месяц болела тяжелым бронхитом с  обструкцией  , в конце лечения назначили массаж грудного отдела на отток . Выдержала только 3 процедуры , так как было безумно больно в процессе массажа , и после до спины  не возможно было дотронутся.  +  появились такие симптомы как боль при нагрузках в плечах , обоих руках и в обоих ногах в бедрах , до колена  .Между лопатками и в шейном отделе  онемение, мурашки  .Массажист утверждает что массаж не мог спровоцировать это .  Два дня назад начали неметь руки , появилась мышечная слабость .  Сложно подниматься по лестнице , завязывать себе волосы , ребёнка тяжело брать на руки … На обследование запись только к концу недели . Скажите пожалуйста мог спровоцировать массаж ? Или это просто совпадение , начиталась в интернете про болезнь БАС , спать не могу спокойно ((


Здравствуйте
Лежали долго во время массажа? Вниз лицом, на кушетке с дыркой?
И возможно, было неудобно лежать
А до и после процедуры, возможно, длительно пользовались телефоном, наклонив голову, разумеется, вниз
Скорей всего, длительная поза на кушетке и при пользовании телефоном, спровоцировала триггерные точки в тех мышцах, которые сейчас беспокоят
Вам надо продиагностировать именно мышцы
Тем более, если это состояние возникло недавно, значит, были предпосылки, а лежачее на кушетке положение только спровоцировало
Немеют руки - пусть смотрят вам лестничные мышцы


----------



## горошек (15 Сен 2021)

@Natali223, а ваш тяжелый бронхит не был ковидом случайно? Есть уже много сообщений о том, что после него появлялись непонятные и длительные симптомы, в виде боли в мышцах в том числе. 
Я не врач и не претендую на компетентность мнения, но все же мне кажется, что главный симптом этих заболеваний это это слабость. При РС очень часто и проблемы со зрением в самом начале заболевания. При БАС у моей коллеги просто повисла рука, никаких болей или чего-то ещё. Кстати, бас точно также начинался и у Владимира Мигули. И, даже если думать про какое-то нетипичное течение, то все равно врач при осмотре должен быть что-то заподозрить.


----------



## Natali223 (15 Сен 2021)

@~Наталья~, здравствуйте, до и после телефонном длительно не пользовалась , только для звонка . Да , лежала на кушетке , но поза вроде была удобная . До массажа вообще не беспокоило ничего , кроме кашля (( Мышцы смотрят же только проводя ЭМГ ?



горошек написал(а):


> @Natali223, а ваш тяжелый бронхит не был ковидом случайно?


Здравствуйте, Вы знаете на Ковид я думала с самого начала , поскольку симптомы были одинаковые у мужа , ребёнка и меня . Но тесты на Ковид были отрицательные , делала МСКТ легких , по нему поставили остаточные явления пневмонии правого легкого , бронхит .Терапевт сказал что не ковид . Ребенок до стх пор подкашливает , хотя уже прошло полтора месяца , сдали анализы на антитела к ковиду , у него положительно . Я тоже сдала , думала может тест тогда не показал , но антител у меня нет , отрицательно ((меня как раз больше и беспокоит слабость в мышцах ((  Смутило , что без обследований и анализов , врач сразу ставит остеохондроз …


----------



## ~Наталья~ (15 Сен 2021)

Natali223 написал(а):


> Мышцы смотрят же только проводя ЭМГ ?


В первую очередь смотрят руками
Вам доктор АИР про это выше писал
И я скажу, что меня врач лечит именно руками, миопрессура называется, безо всякого аппарата
Исследование и лечение именно руками


----------



## Natali223 (15 Сен 2021)

@~Наталья~, спасибо, поузнаю  у нас в городе .


----------



## ~Наталья~ (15 Сен 2021)

А где живете?


----------



## Natali223 (15 Сен 2021)

@~Наталья~, Украина , город маленький со специалистами большая проблема (((


----------



## ~Наталья~ (15 Сен 2021)

Natali223 написал(а):


> ...город маленький со специалистами большая проблема (((


Да, понимаю
Даже в Перми у нас специалистов нужных нет, хотя, город - миллион населения


----------

